
Locating interesting parts of an image - mmastrac
http://www.iptech-group.com/blog/locating-interesting-parts-of-an-image
======
vjeux
I've written the cropping algorithm being used at Facebook, here is a write-up
of the method if you are interested:
[http://blog.vjeux.com/2012/facebook/best-cropping-
position.h...](http://blog.vjeux.com/2012/facebook/best-cropping-
position.html)

I tried to use saliency-based approaches but they don't really work that well
for non artistic photos. For example, this image[1] would have edges
everywhere but next to the faces.

If you have some time, I would be interested in seeing the results of your
approach in my example images[2].

[1] - [https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
snc6/p206x...](https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-
snc6/p206x206/264737_10151072262945816_1880354054_n.jpg)

[2] - [http://blog.vjeux.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/cropping.ht...](http://blog.vjeux.com/wp-
content/uploads/2012/10/cropping.html)

~~~
JacobiX
Very interesting approach thanks, unfortunately we don't have the social
features ...

------
ChrisWoodall
Reddit's thumbnailing script works nice as well,
[https://github.com/reddit/reddit/blob/master/r2/r2/lib/scrap...](https://github.com/reddit/reddit/blob/master/r2/r2/lib/scraper.py)

edit: I even think you are using a similar method.

~~~
JacobiX
Yes I'm using a similar method in the first section of the article
(information theoretic solution), but I think that reddit is using the entropy
of an image instead of the self-information. The self-information yields to
better results in our case (empirically). In the latter sections I use
different methods.

------
rangibaby
Would an application of seam carving[1] be useful?

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seam_carving>

------
treskot
From my photography experience which i also apply to graphic design the Rule
on thirds and the Golden ratio are the best ways to locate / create
interesting parts of an image. This can be achieved by clever cropping too.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rule_of_thirds>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio#Aesthetics>

~~~
nopassrecover
Doesn't this rely on the photographer having framed the photo with that in
mind originally? Given a set of arbitrary photos I'm not sure the rule of
thirds could be applied in any meaningful way to pick the "interesting bits".

------
foobarram
Sounds VERY interesting. I was wondering - is there a python implementation of
this algorithm somewhere?

